# I Need Help! HIGH PRIORITY!



## unique (May 4, 2006)

Im looking into buying a altima. 

Right now, in my path is a 2003 Altima 2.5S w/ 48,000mi 

the asking price is $9,200 (kbb.com value is $12,000)

im sure i can knock of at least $500 from the asking price considering its from a private seller. 

Heres the URL to the actual car listing from autotrader.com
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...2007&start_year=2000&isp=y&lang=en&cardist=61



the main reason im tellin you all this is because i like doing my homework and asking around before i buy anything expensive. consumerguiders rated that altima a 6 on a scale of 1-10, so that not too bad. 


what are your views of the 2003 2.5S Altima?
Pros & Cons


[[I previously owned a 2001 Dodge Intrepid, it was my 2nd car and i didnt do any homework on it whats so ever, i jumped into the sale... later i learned all about the sludge problems with those cars and all the other multiple problems, which got my scared to even drive tha car sometimes - i grew to love tha car and its comfort and style but recently i threw a for sale sign on it and sold it... now im in search of that replacement car that can take its place... and i dont want nothing ill later regret buying... i have around $10,000 TOPS to spend CASH [i dont want dealers] so if any of you have any suggestions on what i should be lookin for or if this is a good buy then please lemme no]]

THANKS A MILLION!


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

so far i havent had any problems with my car.. but i bought it brand new.. i dont know how the previous owner treated it... these cars will last you forever if you keep up with the maintance.. make sure the old owner did.. if the owner did infact keep up with it.. you're getting a great car.. just make sure all the recall works have been done to it.. the car is not bad at all.. the interior sucks.. and its cheap.. but the engine is great.. good pick up, great power no problem keeping up with traffic.. so if i were you.. i would say... go for it.. and plus .. you can hook those bad boys up nice..


----------



## unique (May 4, 2006)

yeh, i was thinkin about the interior also.... i kinda of want leather.... but then again i live in FL and its always HOT here - everyone in my family has leather and it sometimes sucks thanks to the heat - whats so bad about the interior being cloth?


----------



## jnhalstead (Feb 2, 2006)

I got black leather in my altima....I love it....jus' not right now...time for sum ugly seat covers....


----------



## unique (May 4, 2006)

y dun u love it? i would luvvvvvvvvv it!


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

unique said:


> y dun u love it? i would luvvvvvvvvv it!


I own a 96 ans 03 Altimas. and a 96 Sentra.
The 96 has close to 200,000 miles on it. Has a few hiccupes but runs good.
The 03 is a creampuff my wife barely drives it around. The only two issues is the driver's seat squeaks. 


before you purchase the car make sure the recalls where done on it and there is proof of it being done. You can acess Nissan's website to read about them.


----------



## unique (May 4, 2006)

what do u mean the driver seat squeaks?

do you happen to have a list of the recalls for the 2003 Altima 2.5S?


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

unique said:


> do you happen to have a list of the recalls for the 2003 Altima 2.5S?


www.nissanhelp.com has a listing of all TSBs and recalls for all Nissan and Infiniti vehicles


----------



## unique (May 4, 2006)

what should i be looking for when i go at look at the car? 

any particular areas i should inspect?


----------



## unique (May 4, 2006)

hows this list look http://www.nissanusa.com/owning/recall_info/altima/2003/index.html


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

unique said:


> what should i be looking for when i go at look at the car?
> 
> any particular areas i should inspect?


Honestly, that is a tough question to answer. Everyone looks at different things when inspecting a used car. When I bought my Altima, I took a overnight test drive, and me and some friends spent all night checking out everything, from brakes to electrical to body etc etc...Just use your judgement, and if you notice or see anything that you think may be wrong or that you feel uncomfortable with, question it.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

the squeaky seat problem im sure alot of people have had it.. some wd40 fixes the problem.. i had to pull out the back of the seat and lube it up and adjust the springs but it was not hard.. took me five minutes.... leather is really nice.. i got the car with no leather but i have leather now... the leather interior adds a nice touch to it.. in south florida you can rock with tinted windows no problem... i lived in boca raton most of my life and all our cars had leather and tints.. but no.. its not that the altima cloth seats aren't nice.. is just that the interior is made of poor materials and hard plastics that are going to rattle sometimes.. but its nothing serious.... the recalls just check out the website .. let's see what else.. ?? what do you look for.. well .. you look for leaks.. you make sure the car has not been in a flood.. (you live in FL you know how it is with the damn canals behind every house) so just look for signs of new carpeting... if the cars smells like it is humid.. check the trunk see if there are signs of water or rust... umm.. i dont know what else to tell you dude.. try to see who owned the car.. and make sure it wasnt abused.. because if you were to buy my altima .. i would feel bad for you .. cause my car has been through some shit...


----------



## unique (May 4, 2006)

lol thanks alot guys. 

i live in west palm beach ... u didnt live far from me. lol.


well i called the owner today and he told me he sold tha car this morning, so that fucking sucks - but i guess it just wasnt ment to be... he said hes out of job and has a sentra and a malibu for sale... i told him since im goin to miami this weekend i mite stop by to check those cars out... 

ill let u no what happens.. 

thanks again.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

west palm.. not far at all.. im moving back to FL this summer but im gonna live in port st. lucie... i just got my parents to back me up and i bought a house that will be done by the summer... good luck with the cars.. and if anything the sentra is a good car too.. or if not.. just look around.. you can get a great deal with patience


----------



## altimateone (May 30, 2003)

if there's any way you can swing it I highly recommend you get a 3.5


----------



## unique (May 4, 2006)

i would love to get a 3.5 or an SE-R


moreno, grats on the new house - ive notice port st. lucie and areas around there are building beautiful house for have the cost of house around my area... good luck and enjoy the new casa.


----------

